# OP CROCADILE



## chief_of_da_fence (20 Sep 2005)

Well long story short I would love to drive boats for op crocodile. I am more than qualified being a boat and rhib instructor for five year as well as   boat tactics instructor. do they need Boat drivers it is near the Congo. any way who to I have to kill to be a peace keeper.


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Sep 2005)

Talk to your chain of command. The Operations NCO (or equivalent) in your unit should have access to the Canadian Forces Taskings, Plans and Operations (CFTPO) software and will be able to confirm if such positions are available on that Operation.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (20 Sep 2005)

This one's easy.  Unless things have changed dramatically, we only deploy staff officers on CROCODILE, some in Kinshasa and a couple of others (IIRC) further afield - again as staff.  Anyone wanting to do something else is out of luck.  Perhaps try the UN as a civvy?


----------



## Gunner (20 Sep 2005)

Teddy is correct.  You may be thinking of Op SCULPTURE in Sierra Leone.  The Canadians there are part of the International Military Assistance Training Team (IMATT) and they have a navy PO as part of the mission.  The PO keeps the engines on the Chinese Patrol boat that forms the pride of the Sierra Leone navy.  Not sure if you have this qualification.

Cheers,


----------



## chief_of_da_fence (20 Sep 2005)

my first problem is i am a PO2 second problem I am A reservist third problem I am a boatswain.
so basically nothing available for me but atr billets. and I am told there are none available .


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Sep 2005)

You could always put in a request form with the reduction in rank option selected...


----------



## chief_of_da_fence (20 Sep 2005)

that is something I am planing on doing.


----------

